# Spain Touring - Christmas & new year?



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

We are thinking of going to Spain for Christmas & New Year , leaving mid December 2013 & returning mid Jan. 2014 . Are there any sites open at that time ? with EHU & Shower , toilet Etc.Valencia & Denia areas ?
Dave







site helper note - more detail added in title


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Masses of them open Harry: you are more likely to find them full as they rely on the winter snowbirds from Northern Europe. You certainly won't be on your own.

Both the UK clubs have details on their websites of good sites that are open, the C&CC publish a Winter Sun Camping Guide, free if you buy from them as part of a ferry or site booking, £10 otherwise but full of useful info. If you plan to spend any length of time- eg 2 weeks- at a particular site then it is worth booking via the clubs as you then get a healthy discount on overnight costs.

It's also worth becoming an ACSI member and taking advantage of the ACSI discounts for one night stands ( though the club ones are better for longer periods) Unfortunately the ACSI book is not available until mid-December which is awkward, given your leaving dates. They will post it to a Spanish ( campsite) address however.

There are lots of rallies at the Spanish campsites which you might wish to look into if you want some company.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have this years ACSI book you will get some idea of who will be open. However from past experience... France is virtually closed re-camping but most Aires are open. Carry plenty of water, as many places turn off their taps when frost is likely.
Spain can be very cold north of Valencia, especially inland, we have driven past Zaragoza in freezing fog.
Andalusia and Portuguese Algarve can get quite busy.
We have found wonderful blue skies with a chilled wind from inland, Snow in Madrid is fairly common.
Have a great trip and enjoy the winter freedom of parking 'wild'. Marazon, south of Cartagena was full of Motorhomes in the winter, parked inside and outside of the town.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Agree ref the ASCI book / card.. Can be a real benefit.
Sites will be busy and some may be full...

Benidorm is a popular destination and lots of sites to choose from.. Not everyones cup of tea but we like it....

As mentioned you need to get down by Valencia area for decent weather...


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Did a trip from early December till mid January 2013 and as been said French campsite in the main are shut but the aires are open and quiet so no problem finding a spot. In Spain we stayed 12 nights in Camping Blanes a site right on the beach at the end of the prom. A week wild camping plus a few days at Roses.Aires in France on the way home. Weather was ok if not hot in Spain. Looking to go again and as Tonka has said aiming at Valencia area this winter. 8)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

A strange world,we live just south of Valencia and every winter we head back to the uk for Christmas, and look forward to seeing and feeling the cold,wind and rain.
Hasn't rained here for 5 months and the main reservoir is as good as empty. So fill up with water in France


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I should mention that Denia is CLOSED for the foreseeable future but Calpe is open and well worth a visit or stay. If the big gate is closed, be patient, someone will let you in.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you like it lively, Get to Benidorm.. Lots happening, almost everywhere will be open.
Plenty of campsites to choose from....

Villasol is our prefered sites, Although they are not ACSI member, if you ask and flash the ACSI card they will normally do the rate of €16 a night, electric charged on a meter,,,


----------

